# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hoe voorkom je typische mannenkwalen?

## FRANCOIS580

*Problemen met de prostaat zijn typisch mannelijke en veel voorkomende aandoeningen. Dat kan ook moeilijk anders, want vrouwen moeten het immers zonder prostaat stellen Een vergroting en ontsteking van de prostaat zijn vervelend maar veruit de meest onschuldige prostaatproblemen. Dat ligt uiteraard anders met prostaatkanker maar ook op dit vlak werd vooral de laatste jaren heel wat vooruitgang geboekt.*

Prostaatkanker is zonder twijfel de meest voorkomende soort kanker bij mannen. Prostaataandoeningen kunnen op elke leeftijd de kop opsteken. Je risico verhoogt nochtans sterk met je leeftijd. Prostaatproblemen uiten zich vooral vanaf je vijftigste met een absolute piek bij zeventigplussers.
De prostaat is een kleine klier, gelegen pal onder je blaasuitgang, en ligt om je plasbuis heen. Hij is niet groter als een walnoot of kastanje en maakt onderdeel uit van het mannelijk voortplantingssysteem.
Je prostaat staat in voor het vervoer van je zaadcellen. Bij een zaadlozing komen je zaadcellen in het prostaatvocht naar buiten. Dat prostaatvocht houdt de zaadcellen in leven. De functie van de prostaat speelt met andere woorden vooral een hoofdrol bij de vruchtbaarheid van de man.

De prostaat neemt in omvang toe tijdens de puberteit en wordt bepaald door de mannelijke hormonen. Deze hormonen regelen ook de vorming van prostaatvocht en van de productie van zaadcellen.
Plasproblemen
Bij een vergroting van je prostaat of een prostaatontsteking wordt je plasbuis dicht gedrukt en ontstaan er vervelende plasproblemen gaande van het moeilijk beginnen met urineren, tot een minder krachtige urinestraal die om de haverklap wordt onderbroken. Bij problemen met je prostaat voel je ook steeds aandrang om te plassen, het gaat telkens om kleine plasjes of enkele druppeltjes, je hebt last van urineverlies, van nachtelijk plassen en van een branderig gevoel tijdens het plassen.

*Voeding*

Je kan zelf veel doen om problemen met je prostaat te voorkomen of de symptomen ervan te verzachten.

*Deze voeding helpt tegen aandoeningen van je prostaat:.../...*

*Lees verder*

----------

